# Unscharfes Bild in WoW



## The Betrayer (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute eine neue Garka gekauft (9800 Gt OC, die anderen passen nicht rein zu groß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich habe die einstellungen für den Desktop alle eingestellt, schärfe ist klasse u. alles andere aber auch.

Anschließend habe ich WoW gestartet sah schon anders aus (kla neue Garka vorher hatte ich ne GeForce7300),
ich logge ein alles ist sau unscharf ich habe nichts an den einstellungen verändert.
Ich finde keine einzige Einstellung zur schärfe von WoW aber wenn ich die Auflösung veränder ist alles scharf aber 
halt das Bild passt halt dann nicht zu meinem 22 Zoll Bildschirm.

Nu wollte ich wissen ob ich mir sagen könnte wie ich auf meiner standart Auflösung die schärfe ändern könnte.




Mfg


----------



## Asoriel (27. Dezember 2008)

versuch mal Fenstermodus maximiert. Da wird automatisch die native Auflösung gesucht soweit ich weiß, das dürfte helfen.


----------



## Einsam (27. Dezember 2008)

unscharf bedeutet meistens das diene grafikkarte oder dein monitor die auflösung nicht unterstützt oder falsch darstellt.
aber wast eh wie des is mit der verndiagnose

mfg
einsam


----------



## Wagga (27. Dezember 2008)

Stelle mal die Native ein, versuch den Fenstermodus, versuche mal eine Nummer kleiner.
Wenns nicht hilft, deinstalliere den Treiber lade den neusten runter installiere ihn neu.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## The Betrayer (27. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Stelle mal die Native ein, versuch den Fenstermodus, versuche mal eine Nummer kleiner.
> Wenns nicht hilft, deinstalliere den Treiber lade den neusten runter installiere ihn neu.
> MFG,Wagga




Ich habe den neusten Treiber drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Fenstermodus hat auch nichts gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (28. Dezember 2008)

was haste denn für ne auflösung eingestellt ?

beim 22"er musste ja ne 1680*1050er Auflösung fahren, sonst schaust halt unscharf aus. Und ist das nur bei WOW, oder auch andere Spiele ? Windows Desktop auch unscharf ?


----------



## The Betrayer (28. Dezember 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> was haste denn für ne auflösung eingestellt ?
> 
> beim 22"er musste ja ne 1680*1050er Auflösung fahren, sonst schaust halt unscharf aus. Und ist das nur bei WOW, oder auch andere Spiele ? Windows Desktop auch unscharf ?




Mein Desktop ist schwarf und bei anderen Spielen wie Crysis auch alle sscharf nur wow halt nicht


----------



## Wagga (28. Dezember 2008)

Mal Repair.exe ausgeführt, wenns nur an WoW liegt?

MFG,Wagga


----------



## poTTo (28. Dezember 2008)

ok, gut zu wissen. und wie ist nun deine Monitor-Auflösung in WOW ?


----------



## Independent (28. Dezember 2008)

TE, könntest du mal bitte einen Screenshot in WoW machen während du die Grafikeinstellungen offen hast?


----------



## The Betrayer (28. Dezember 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> TE, könntest du mal bitte einen Screenshot in WoW machen während du die Grafikeinstellungen offen hast?




So hier ihr die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (28. Dezember 2008)

Der 2te Screenshot zeigt das Problem. Stell die auflösung hoch.... 1440x900 schaut auf veilen Bildschirmen unscharf aus. Bei uns (mir) ist der Screenshot scharf. Müsste bei dir eig. auch scharf sein, wenn du ihn anschaust.


----------



## The Betrayer (31. Dezember 2008)

danke ich habs jetzt hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (31. Dezember 2008)

Welche Lösung wars denn jetzt?


----------



## The Betrayer (1. Januar 2009)

Ich habe repair.exe durchlaufen lassen und dann gings wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wow hat manchmal schon ne meise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. Januar 2009)

Repair.exe hilft meist.
Wenns nicht geklappt hätte hätte mans auch in den Config.wtf im WTF Ordner einstellen können:
Ich poste es mal falls andere es ggf. brauchen.


> SET hwDetect "0"
> SET gxWindow "1"
> SET gxMaximize "1"
> *SET gxResolution "1280x800"* BreiteXHöhe (Beispiel vom Notebook ist die native Auflösung)
> ...


Achtung: Rot markiertes ist die Erklärung und gehört nicht zum Code.
Der Code in der Zeile endet bei: "


----------

